# Zatoichi (1989)



## Starbeast (Aug 28, 2011)

Shintaro Katsu who starred as Zatoichi the blind swordsman from 1962 to 1989 in movies and a popular television series, wrote and directed himself in his final film.​


----------



## Starchaser3000 (Feb 11, 2012)

I saw that film on cable a few years ago. I liked it a lot since I was already a fan of the films from the 60's.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 22, 2015)

I might check that out, as I'm a big fan of Takeshi Kitano, and he did his own film version of Zatoichi in 2002/3, which I thoroughly enjoyed. But I do realise there have a been a number of previous interpretations, so I might track down Katsu's film


----------



## JC Kang (Jan 1, 2016)

The Takeshi Kitano version was great!  Has anyone scene the sequel with Ayase Haruka as the blind swordswoman?


----------



## HanaBi (Nov 20, 2016)

Adventures of Zatoichi (1964) - The Criterion Collection
*
Adventures of Zatoichi (1964)*

Watched this a few days back, and really quite enjoyed it. Although I gather it is only a small diamond in a crown of Zatoichi jewels back in the day.

Have dropped a few hints to the wife regarding Christmas present ideas, ie the Zatoichi boxset via Criterion


----------

